# where do you hope to be in a year



## babyzoe

Exactly one year from now, I'll still be WTT. :sad1: but I'll be so much closer to TTC. I think me and OH will be in new family-appropriate house, rather than our cramped condo, and we'll be trying to get healthy before TTC. You know, physicals, genetic testings, and all that jazz. 

Where do you think you'll be in one year?


----------



## george83

i'll be back at work after my first lot of maternity leave ends next month so hopefully enjoying my job, hopefully in a better financial position than we're in now and also TTC


----------



## Mrs.Ladybird

I will hopefully be pregnant, if not the trying to be!.. Still at work but focussing more on my own business (hoping to change it from part time extra income to full time job for when the baby comes!) xx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I hope to be still enjoying my job (and hoping hubby is enjoying his, wherever it may be...), doing some training I've been waiting a while for, still stable financially, still sickeningly in love with hubby :)

And if all that is still the case...heavily pregnant :haha: At the least I'd want to be 4-5 months this time next year.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## wwchix

I will still be WTT but hopefully will be only 5 months from TTC as we will be about £2500 away from what we need to pay back :)


----------



## starshinebby

In a year's time I hope to either be pregnant or very actively ttc. We will hopefully be in our own place and I hope to have a fluffy kitten as my new fur baby! We already have a boxer/pit mix and im dying to have a cat but have to wait until we have our own place.


----------



## brenn09

What a great question!! :thumbup:

In one year: On May 11th 2013, I will be graduating from my master's program and rushing through my paperwork to be a counselor. 

We will be in the process of looking for/buying/moving into a house. 

As soon as we've closed on our house, I get to buy a new car (something I put off to go back to school even though I've been dying to buy a new car since I graduated w/ my bachelors in 2009!). 

Depending on our pregnancy status, we will be taking a trip to celebrate my graduation (I'm thinking somewhere w/ a beach and great spas!). It will be overseas if I'm not pregnant, within driving distance of us if I am. 

I will either be pregnant or actively ttc. :happydance:


----------



## babyfan82

ooh with any luck, if hubby is on board, i'll be about four months pregnant. Still working where i am no doubt. About to celebrate my eldest daughter's fifth birthday! Its all very exciting to think about this. Hopefully we'll be better off financially too.


----------



## Girly922

Hopefully with a house decorated perfectly. And about 3months pg. Oh, and a ring would be the icing on the cake. :haha:


----------



## HopefulPony

What a great question! In a year's time I hope to be 4 stone lighter and either TTC or a little bit pregnant!!!


----------



## starshinebby

I like Girly's answer. I hope I get a ring sometime soon.


----------



## Squashy

Love the answers you've all posted, so nice to think what might have changed in a year! For me, getting ready to graduate and get my nursing pin :dance: Hopefully, flat sold, house renovated, and with a nice big baby bump :dance: Having my first little one is worth delaying getting my first nurse qualified job for a year x


----------



## vikster

I am hoping that I will have just had a baby or pregnant. Our early TTC in April had started but realistically didn't happen much due to us both working long hours and hubby working away a lot at the moment. I did think that it wouldn't be bothered about being pregnant on holiday but I have changed my mind and want to be able to drink on hols we have gone back to our original dates of ttc in July/August.


----------



## MamaByrd

.


----------



## comotion89

we should have 2 years left to get married and ttc, hopefully moving into somewhere cheaper if possible for the wedding and holidays


----------



## Hanie22

We will be starting to TTC this time next year :) but I hope to have a ring on my finger :haha:. I may even be a little bit pregnant? (coming off BCP in sept) :haha: or on our way to becoming pregnant.


----------



## Buttercup84

Hopefully we'll have bought and moved into a house, and either TTC or pregnant with baby number 2 :)


----------



## twilightgeek

a years time hmmmm will sound weird but i hope to be the size of a whale!!!!! or with a newborn ;) and living with my OH :) hahaha


----------



## twilightgeek

oh and a ring on my finger :)


----------



## Snuffles

Hmm in a years time:

I hope to be married or just two months away from being married(if we end up getting married on our anniversary). I'm hoping to be a little pregnant, or halfway there. Hoping that OH will have earned raises and moved up in the company. And have our own apartment (or house if we move to Tooele) :D


----------



## babybaker2011

Chasing a one-year old around and still WTT :dohh:


----------



## nikkiana

A year from now I hope we're going to have finished with some renovations in our apartment, have a functioning recording studio in our apartment and perhaps be a little more sure about how far off TTC is actually going to be.


----------



## Banana2012

I would love to be heavily pregnant, or if I'm really lucky to already have a LO...fingers crossed!


----------



## pandabub

One year from now is when DH and I have agreed to have 'the talk' regarding when we will start to TTC. We are also planning on moving back home (to NZ) so hopefully he will have his debt paid off by then, which means we will be able to start to plan for that also.

DD will be 2 (! How time flies...) and I am crossing my fingers that we will be in a better place financially. x


----------



## Pearls18

Good question. I hope to be settled in our new life in London, both enjoying our jobs (I just found out I got a job :)) and fingers crossed expecting baby number 2! I will be ambitious and hope LO will be potty trained lol. The likelihood is that DH will be deployed or about to be deployed to Afghan though :(


----------



## Quackquack99

I hope for us to be in a different property. and I hope to be a student again.


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations on the job marineWAG!! :D


----------



## lucy_smith

i hope to maybe have a ring on my finger .... or at least know where abouts me and the bf are going :) it has been 5 years so only time will tell!! lol


----------



## poppy

Good thread! In a year's time, I hope to be just about to start ttc number three!

Good luck to all you ladies!

xxx


----------



## sugarplum_elf

All being well, I hope to be a brand new mummy or at least very pregnant. We will hopefully be in a new house with the nursery ready and waiting.

Fingers crossed for us all :thumbup:


----------



## Elpis_x

I hope we'll have got our mortgage and be in our new house! And be on our way to saving for a big holiday. Those are the last 2 things I'd like to do before TTC. Hopefully we'll have a TTC date in mind too :)


----------



## NennaKay

In one year I will be graduating!! :happydance: :amartass: 

I hope to have the basement mostly finished.

With any luck my DH will have a steady paying job again!

I hope to be expecting! :bfp: :yellow:


----------



## goddess25

In a years time I hope that we have sold our house and are in a bigger one, I hope to have my own car and I hope that I will be on maternity leave with a tiny newborn while enjoying my then 4 year old and 2 year old.


----------



## jess_1984

With any luck I will be pregnant :) more likely ttc. We should all comment in a year, see who was right!


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

In a year's time, we will be married (Nov '12), I would have been off the pill for 5 months and we will be TTC, maybe even a little bit pregnant!

We will have just come back from our delayed honeymoon (San Francisco - Vegas) and I should be freelancing full time by then.

A very exciting year ahead! :happydance:


----------



## Babeonthego

What a great thread :)

Hopefully in a years time I will be very heavily pregant id love a summer baby :) My DS will be 2 and a half :) 

I also hope to have our house all finished being decorated and enough money saved up to take a full year off work.

Our debts will almost all be paid off too :) wohooooooo exciting stuff.


----------



## annaki

In a years time I hope to be on maternity leave with my newborn 

That's all I want


----------



## EstelSeren

In a year's time my little girl will be almost 18 months and, if things go exactly how I want them to, I'll be very heavily pregnant (about 32 weeks +!) with no. 2! At worst we'll be back to ttc after a break but hopefully I'll be at least 2nd tri by then! :happydance: We should also have a car and hopefully my husband will be in a better job that he enjoys, or at least more actively looking for one!

Beca :wave:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

In a years time I will probably still be WTT... but I hope to be happier, more active with things in life, slimmer than now, and be off some of my medication, or at least on a smaller dose, ready for when I do possibly TTC a year or two later. :) Good luck to everyone planning on TTC within the next year!!


----------



## alchemy

We'll be 100% debt free, building a savings and both will have promotions. But we'll be one year from transferring so no TTC yet.


----------



## I Love Lucy

In one year, I hope to be very pregnant or already have my LO in my arms. I also hope to be closer to going back to school.


----------



## babyzoe

OMG! I went away for the weekend and came back to so many responses! LOL. I love everyone's answers. Congratulations to MarineWAG on the new job!

I hope everyone is exactly where they want to be in one year's time. :thumbup:


----------



## TwilightAgain

In one years time i'll be finishing uni and probably sitting my last exam :happydance: cant wait!

We'll defo still be waiting to try, we'll be looking for jobs and somewhere to live. Though I hope to be a lot healthier, I want to be a healthy weight before ttc so thats a definite goal. So much to do first!


----------



## saphiresky

In one years time...
I hope husband and I hav agreed on a TTC date, which is hopefully from June 2013 as much ad I had hoped it would b this year doesn't look like its goin to happen. 
Our house will b pretty much redecorated, hoping to hav that as my July to Christmas project.
Our back and front yard redone with drainage and new grass.
A new car for husband, and his shed! 2 reasons why we're not TTC according to him.
We may or may not both hav New jobs.
I will hav received my dual citizenship.
We will have been home to nz to see my family or close to goin to see them.


----------



## LockandKey

A year from now I hope to be a home owner, with the garden I could only dream about as a child, and maybe pregnant with #2 :blush:


----------



## HazzaB

A year from now I will be a newly wed and would have just started TTC.x


----------



## HappilyMrs

A year from now will be May 10 2013. We would of gone on our Cruise :) :) :) (Feb 2013) I will be TTC in roughly two months and I will be very busy with MOH duties helping my best friend get ready to married her hunny in Oct 2013

Something tells me 2013 will be fantastic.
Cruise, TTC(and hopefully pregnant), Best Friend's Wedding.... I'll be one happy girl!


----------



## Charlie91

I'll still be lurking around here in WTT but I'll be so much closer to TTC!!!
Will hopefully have a full-time well paid job (as will OH), house would have been fully decorated, and I will be a full-blown bridezilla with my wedding being in the next year or so (April/May or September 2014)!!! xxxx


----------



## NennaKay

I was going through some of my old posts and I happened upon this little gem!



NennaKay said:


> In one year I will be graduating!! :happydance: :amartass:
> 
> I hope to have the basement mostly finished.
> 
> With any luck my DH will have a steady paying job again!
> 
> I hope to be expecting! :bfp: :yellow:

My original post was May 8, 2012:

As of May 6, 2013 I am graduated! :amartass:

As of today, the basement is even more cluttered than it was a year ago. :haha:

As of today, my OH has a decent job, although the pay is not extraordinary. in the fall we will have 2 incomes again!

As of today, I am on Team :yellow: with our first baby!! My due date is July 1, 2013 and I am currently 36 weeks 4 days pregnant! Whoohoo! :cloud9:


----------



## Teilana

In one year from now I hope that:

1) We will be in our own house
2) Preggo and about to pop
3) If not preggo then it will be full on TTC prep for the fall.


----------



## Girly922

Just seen this pop up in my subscribed threads. I had completely forgotten about writing this but figured, as its been just over a year I figured I would also update. :)



Girly922 said:


> Hopefully with a house decorated perfectly. And about 3months pg. Oh, and a ring would be the icing on the cake. :haha:

Well, we own our own house now. Not perfectly decorated but getting there. Only a couple more rooms to do now. 
I'm also 5 months pregnant, on team :yellow: due 20th October :) No ring as of yet but I'm happy with that. We've got a lot going on right now as it is. Very happy girl! :cloud9:


----------



## mara16jade

^^ Great update!! :)

For me, pregnant or about to pop! And hopefully in our new house. :happydance:


----------



## Buttercup84

Buttercup84 said:


> Hopefully we'll have bought and moved into a house, and either TTC or pregnant with baby number 2 :)

Hmm well we're not there with either of these yet! House is on hiatus for now as we're wanting to save more but we do still plan on TTC this year, just a little later than originally planned :flower:
As far as a year from now goes: Hopefully i'll have a newborn or be due at some point in 2014, and maybe engaged :winkwink:


----------



## GirlRacer

I'm hoping this time next year we'll have a clearer idea of when we want to TTC #2 or maybe even be TTCing, who knows!?


----------



## seateal

I hope to be in Southern CA, either just getting pregnant or getting pregnant shortly. :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I hope to be still enjoying my job (and hoping hubby is enjoying his, wherever it may be...), doing some training I've been waiting a while for, still stable financially, still sickeningly in love with hubby :)
> 
> And if all that is still the case...heavily pregnant :haha: At the least I'd want to be 4-5 months this time next year.

Well now...it's been a little over a year since I wrote this. 

I am still enjoying my job, and so is hubby, he's settled in quickly to his new job. I'm doing the training I was waiting for, and enjoying that too. We're good financially, got a lot more savings behind us than we had this time last year. And yes, we are still disgustingly in love :haha:.

But I'm not pregnant :( I'm not even TTC :( I've been poorly and am trying to get better, while using the training to take my mind off not having a bump yet. Provisionally will be TTC from Christmas/New Year-ish, so maybe if we're lucky, this time next year I will have a bump.


----------



## EstelSeren

EstelSeren said:


> In a year's time my little girl will be almost 18 months and, if things go exactly how I want them to, I'll be very heavily pregnant (about 32 weeks +!) with no. 2! At worst we'll be back to ttc after a break but hopefully I'll be at least 2nd tri by then! :happydance: We should also have a car and hopefully my husband will be in a better job that he enjoys, or at least more actively looking for one!
> 
> Beca :wave:

An update from me! Well, I'm pregnant again and due in September so nearly as far along as I'd ideally hoped! My husband can drive now and we have a car but he is still in the same job! He doesn't mind though so it's all good! :happydance:

This time next year I'll be run ragged by 2 little ones- a very nearly 2 1/2 year old and a roughly 9 month old- and will be back in here wtt for number 3 for the forseeable future! I might well have also started to consider looking for a job to make ttc a third more likely sooner! :flower:

Beca :wave:


----------



## NennaKay

NennaKay said:


> I was going through some of my old posts and I happened upon this little gem!
> 
> 
> 
> NennaKay said:
> 
> 
> In one year I will be graduating!! :happydance: :amartass:
> 
> I hope to have the basement mostly finished.
> 
> With any luck my DH will have a steady paying job again!
> 
> I hope to be expecting! :bfp: :yellow:
> 
> My original post was May 8, 2012:
> 
> As of May 6, 2013 I am graduated! :amartass:
> 
> As of today, the basement is even more cluttered than it was a year ago. :haha:
> 
> As of today, my OH has a decent job, although the pay is not extraordinary. in the fall we will have 2 incomes again!
> 
> As of today, I am on Team :yellow: with our first baby!! My due date is July 1, 2013 and I am currently 36 weeks 4 days pregnant! Whoohoo! :cloud9:Click to expand...

I forgot to add that in one years time I hope to be:


enjoying my firstborn (whether team :pink: or :blue:)
finally have my patio built in the back yard
have at least half of the basement cleaned out
still madly in love with my OH
teaching in my own classroom


----------



## Tink_

In a years time I hope to still be living where I am but I hope to be sharing my flat with a small baby, or a big bump! 

I'd like to be studying with the open university still and also looking for a place to move to as the baby grows older. Just my flat is perfect for the few months after birth as right next door to all the baby groups!


----------



## loeylo

It is great to see everyones updates! 

I hope to have completed 1 year of teaching and secure a full time permanent job.
I want to have cleared all our debt and then saved enough for a good holiday!
I would like to be making progress towards buying a house.
I would like a ring on my left hand ...
And last but not least - have a firm date for baby making to commence!


----------



## Rebe67cca

and a ring would be the icing on the


----------



## twilightgeek

hmmm in a year ?
Move house
have paid off my car
finished uni
Pregnant? who knows anymore :/


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Great thread! I really enjoyed seeing the women who were RIGHT on target with thier one year prediction.. as far as mine goes...

My hopes for JUNE 2014:
-All my debt will be paid off
-Just starting to NTNP 
-possibly husband and I will live in a new place
- STRETCH--- I'll already have a baby, or be pregnant!


----------



## lauraloo24

In a year I would love to be:

Pregnant, having lost most of my excess weight first so that i dont have a ton of weight to lose after the birth
Debt free - apart from the car loan
Decorating/home improvements completed
Umm...sure theres more but mind has gone blank! Those are the main things :)


----------



## butterfly_xx

Hopefully, a year from now -

I will be between 2-6 months pregnant 
I will be working part time still but more hours than i have now
We would have moved from our flat into a house
OH will have a job & a car
I will have £1000+ in savings 
Me & OH will both be debt free
My DD will be completely potty trained

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## HappilyMrs

1 year from now!

I will hopefully be VERY pregnant!!!!
Hoping for a different position at work so I can stay home at least part time with the baby :)
Hoping my mom has moved closer to help out with baby #2
AND, Last but not least... I'm hoping our dog is out of his "puppy" stage by age 2 haha!:haha:


----------



## 2moms2be

A year from now, I will hopefully...

... have an itsy bitsy newborn or be very pregnant
... be living in a bigger house with a yard
... have at least $4000 in savings

We'll see!


----------



## spicyorange

4-6 months preg.
paid off (most) debts
maybe moving house to buy somewhere (rather than rent)
other than that probably largly the same as now....


----------



## Varenne

To be very happy and settled in our own place
To have a cat
Possibly married (not essential but a little bonus)
For my partner to be much happier in his work
To have successfully sailed through my second year exams and balanced this with work
Be about to TTC with a definite, secure date to start

And to have had a load of fun on the way!


----------



## Caite

One year from now I hope;

To have completed uni and have a full time job again
To have bought a new house - I like my house that I am in at the moment, but it is by no means perfect
To have better behaved, well trained dogs
To be pregnant/TTC


----------



## babyzoe

aww...you guys revived this thread! Well, I guess I should do my update.

A year from now I hope to be:

be taking care of a newborn
packing up the house to move to a new city for exciting opportunities
either preparing for grad school or a new job


----------



## Rachie004

I'll stick a stake in! In a year I would like;

To be married
To be TTC or pregnant
To have the family bathroom finished and have work started on the en suites. 

The last one has the biggest swing in us TTC!


----------



## Symphony7

One year from now...I will be almost done with my second semester of graduate school. Then I will have three consecutive semesters and then will have my masters in education and my teaching license. And I will be down to two years til TTC.


----------



## comotion89

comotion89 said:


> we should have 2 years left to get married and ttc, hopefully moving into somewhere cheaper if possible for the wedding and holidays

well reviewing my old post we have under 10 months now to get married, still in the same house working blah blah should be officially ttc June 2014 :D


----------



## shudknow

1 year from now, I hope to:

Have a newborn to take care of
Have my parents and in-laws visit us because I miss them already (they live in another country)
Have a better-looking nicely decorate home..hehe
Definitely have a smooth career year all along as well.


----------



## twilightgeek

wow cant believe i commented on this in may 2012 :) sighh i dont have the baby or the bump i did have my chance but the baby was too special to be born. i do have the ring on the finger ;) and i'm not living with oh yet soon though very very soon!
right in a years time i hope to be:
living with OH finally and
finished uni :) thats all not dreaming big for now but hey maybe one day eh? ..... sighh


----------



## tverb84

Hopefully I'll be accepted in the Early Education Program,have a job and meet Lana Parrilla.


----------



## Reidfidleir

Pregnant with my second child and under midwife care again. 
Also to have our new home decorated more to our tastes and set up better.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

This time in a year I hope to be:

* continuing to LOVE my job as much as I do now
* pregnant (!!!)
* in a new house with our other sold and perhaps doing a bit of minimal renovating
* happy 
x


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

This is such a cool thread! So awesome seeing all the updates!

Is a years time I hope to;

Be pregnant with our second child :baby:
Have a lovely new upgraded car, in time for the new baby.
Be in the process of selling our house, or getting it ready to sell. (Or even better, it be sold and we be settled in our new home).
Have been married for 6 months :wedding:

I can't wait to be back to update :winkwink:


----------



## Swinx

In 1 year...
25kg lighter, engaged, almost TTC and hopefully a home owner. :happydance:


----------



## Pearls18

MarineWAG said:


> Good question. I hope to be settled in our new life in London, both enjoying our jobs (I just found out I got a job :)) and fingers crossed expecting baby number 2! I will be ambitious and hope LO will be potty trained lol. The likelihood is that DH will be deployed or about to be deployed to Afghan though :(

I hope people don't mind me posting, as I had posted in here before it came up in my "user CP" and seemed a good time to reflect on my previous comment!

DH and I are well settled into our new jobs and life in London, although we're about to move house (still in London) AGAIN, bigger house for new baby. We are indeed pregnant. DH thankfully wasn't deployed and shouldn't be at any point this year. DS1 isn't potty trained so that was over ambitious but he's half way there!

The only major surprise really is that I am half way through my archival qualification which I didn't think I'd be starting last year back when I wrote this in May, or that we would be expecting a December baby, but otherwise all on track!

This time next year I will be on maternity leave still, with 2 little boys, in a different house we're in now, hopefully having nearly finished my qualification (now that is ambitious lol), hopefully still BF, about to go back to work but keeping my eyes peeled for qualified positions. I hope someone remembers to revive this next year!


----------



## Charlie91

Charlie91 said:


> I'll still be lurking around here in WTT but I'll be so much closer to TTC!!!
> Will hopefully have a full-time well paid job (as will OH), house would have been fully decorated, and I will be a full-blown bridezilla with my wedding being in the next year or so (April/May or September 2014)!!! xxxx

So this also came up in my User CP and how wrong was I!!

I had a full time job (am now on maternity leave), we TTCed a lot earlier than planned and so now have a beautiful little girl instead of being WTT, and as for the wedding, that isn't happening any time soon (well at least not in 2014 as planned!!!). I also mentioned decorating the house. We've done a lot, but its not completely as I want it yet.... Nevermind!!

Maybe this year my predictions will be more accurate! This time next year, I see myself with a 1 year old, looking forward to our first holiday as a family. I see myself being back at work, working part time instead of full time and hopefully organising a wedding for late-2015. Lets see how accurate this is next year!!

:flower:


----------



## Amalee

Let's see. A year from now, I hope that my husband and I will own our first home. I should have finished up my Master's degree, so hopefully I will be well on my way to finding a good job in a field I enjoy! I'd like to have our first child by then, or at least be pretty far along in the pregnancy.



MarineWAG said:


> I hope people don't mind me posting, as I had posted in here before it came up in my "user CP" and seemed a good time to reflect on my previous comment!
> 
> DH and I are well settled into our new jobs and life in London, although we're about to move house (still in London) AGAIN, bigger house for new baby. We are indeed pregnant. DH thankfully wasn't deployed and shouldn't be at any point this year. DS1 isn't potty trained so that was over ambitious but he's half way there!
> 
> The only major surprise really is that I am half way through my archival qualification which I didn't think I'd be starting last year back when I wrote this in May, or that we would be expecting a December baby, but otherwise all on track!
> 
> This time next year I will be on maternity leave still, with 2 little boys, in a different house we're in now, hopefully having nearly finished my qualification (now that is ambitious lol), hopefully still BF, about to go back to work but keeping my eyes peeled for qualified positions. I hope someone remembers to revive this next year!

Congratulations on accomplishing so much! You must be so excited about your second :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

In one year I hope my oh has a permanent contract n a pay rise, I hope to be in a new job n either with a baby or heavily pregnant. Also hope to be in our first together home (we live together but its his house nit mine, he's on mortgage not me) also hope to have some experience in psychology so u can crack on with getting on a doctorate in about 5 years


----------



## brenn09

brenn09 said:


> What a great question!! :thumbup:
> 
> In one year: On May 11th 2013, I will be graduating from my master's program and rushing through my paperwork to be a counselor.
> 
> We will be in the process of looking for/buying/moving into a house.
> 
> As soon as we've closed on our house, I get to buy a new car (something I put off to go back to school even though I've been dying to buy a new car since I graduated w/ my bachelors in 2009!).
> 
> Depending on our pregnancy status, we will be taking a trip to celebrate my graduation (I'm thinking somewhere w/ a beach and great spas!). It will be overseas if I'm not pregnant, within driving distance of us if I am.
> 
> I will either be pregnant or actively ttc. :happydance:

I guess I'll update this, if you ladies don't mind! 

I have indeed graduated, it was one of the most important days of my life! I'm officially an LPC now. We are trying to find a house to buy, not much out there and none of it is what we're looking for! I bought a new car in December! 

We are taking a trip in October, unknown destination but will be planned after we close on a house! 

Lastly, and bestly, I am pregnant! :cloud9:

All of my prediction came true, surprisingly!


----------



## Emiloo

This time next year, I hope to be in our first own home, less flab haha, and dare I say... married?! Not that I'm engaged or anything. :wacko: I will most likely still be WTT but I hope to be trying :)


----------



## LunaFleur

This thread is so fun! This time next year we will be newlyweds and either pregnant or ttc. We also would have bought our first home and a new car. Very exciting times indeed :D


----------



## wombat1

*This time next year we will be preparing to move to a different country (which could be anywhere). 

*Hopefully my partner will have an exciting postdoc lined up that will make him happy (his current postdoc, not so much). Our future location depends on the postdoc hence us having no idea where we will be moving to yet.

*I will have finished my 2 year masters and depending on where we are moving to will be looking for suitable work, be that a phd or a 'real' job or other. I'll continue working with rescue animals as a volunteer.

*Hopefully our cat's diet will finally start working and she wont be so fat anymore!

*We will be NTNP or pregnant (but I might well freak out when the time comes and put it off).

*I'll able to do a pull up.

*We may have adopted a dog by then. 

:flower:


----------



## Pandora11

This time next year I HOPE that

** That my dog hasn't collapsed or been ill/or at least it's rarely happening.
** DH will have a promotion or better role within his company
** A Car
** A good amount of cash in our house fund
** A well behaved dog
** To have completed my first 120pts in my OU degree and looking forward to the module i've already waited ages to do.
** Have not one single penny of debt
** Have the house and garden just the way we want
** Be successfully pregnant
** To have made a success from writing online
** To have completed the novels i'm working on.

Ok, i'm hoping for too much now, maybe i'll have better luck sending this list to Santa?


----------



## SoBroody91

I'm really looking forward to updating this in a year! :)

- I'd like to have everything in the house sorted out!
- Hopefully be engaged!! :wedding:
- Only have 2cycles to wait until TTC 
(unless I can convince OH before then, so may already be pregnant!) :baby::baby:


----------



## MissN8

I like this thread opened again...

I hope to have house improvements done or some of them
I hope to have a good savings fund - my aim is £4000
Maybe engaged
coming off my pill to ntnp

just shows you how quick a year actually goes scary
so exciting!!!


----------



## Accountess

Down about 70 pounds.
95% not emotionally eating
Just about ready to look for a better job


----------



## Girly922

Girly922 said:


> Just seen this pop up in my subscribed threads. I had completely forgotten about writing this but figured, as its been just over a year I figured I would also update. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully with a house decorated perfectly. And about 3months pg. Oh, and a ring would be the icing on the cake. :haha:
> 
> Well, we own our own house now. Not perfectly decorated but getting there. Only a couple more rooms to do now.
> I'm also 5 months pregnant, on team :yellow: due 20th October :) No ring as of yet but I'm happy with that. We've got a lot going on right now as it is. Very happy girl! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thought I'd have a search through for this, to see how everyone's doing a year on. 

It's been exactly a year since I posted my last update. 
We now have a 7m old daughter. She's perfect, constantly on the move, and a real daddy's little girl. 
We've got most of the house and garden sorted. Just need a new bathroom when we can afford it, ours is something out of the 70s! Lol. Then it's just saving up for our loft conversion. We also have a 4m old puppy who's so cute!

In a year, I'll be back at work and we won't be far off our date to ttc #2.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Lovely to hear ur update, still got a few months till I update mine so I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch


----------



## spicyorange

This time next year I hope to;
Be 2nd trimester
More stable job
Fewer debts
But largely the same as now apart from gearing up for the baby's arrival.


----------



## Buttercup84

Buttercup84 said:


> Buttercup84 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully we'll have bought and moved into a house, and either TTC or pregnant with baby number 2 :)
> 
> Hmm well we're not there with either of these yet! House is on hiatus for now as we're wanting to save more but we do still plan on TTC this year, just a little later than originally planned :flower:
> As far as a year from now goes: Hopefully i'll have a newborn or be due at some point in 2014, and maybe engaged :winkwink:Click to expand...

Saw this pop up again on my user cp so thought I'd update :) I've achieved the 2 big things that I wanted: I'm now 26 weeks pregnant with our second and we got the keys to our first house at the end of May, hoping to move in at the end of this month or shortly after :) In a year I'll have a nearly 9 month old and a 3.5 year old and will be gearing up to return to work after mat leave. Hoping to have started ttc/ntnp or be planning to do so in the near future (want a small age gap if possible) not much else springs to mind at the moment!


----------



## Rachie004

Rachie004 said:


> I'll stick a stake in! In a year I would like;
> 
> To be married
> To be TTC or pregnant
> To have the family bathroom finished and have work started on the en suites.
> 
> The last one has the biggest swing in us TTC!

Saw this revived in my user CP. Seems like I've been busy!

Got married, have been pregnant and have had a baby! Still haven't done any work to the family bathroom or the en suites though :haha:


----------



## Lolalo678

Hopefully pregnant :D


----------



## tverb84

Just found my post from last August. I wasn't accepted into the ECE program for this fall and still don't have a job. Hopefully I'll be accepted for next September.


----------



## LovemyBubx

A year from now I hope: 
To have a newborn or be in third trimester. 

Be engaged 

Have a much better job 

& be planning a holiday abroad.


----------



## TwilightAgain

TwilightAgain said:


> In one years time i'll be finishing uni and probably sitting my last exam :happydance: cant wait!
> 
> We'll defo still be waiting to try, we'll be looking for jobs and somewhere to live. Though I hope to be a lot healthier, I want to be a healthy weight before ttc so thats a definite goal. So much to do first!

Thought i'd reflect back on this. 2 years on I did sit that last exam....and a few months later ended up back at uni doing a postgraduate course...didn't see that coming!

Still working on the healthy thing :lol:

In a year time now, i'd like to be progressing well in my last year of uni. I'd like our business to be established and hopefully successful. And i'd also like to drop 2-3 stone.


----------



## stellaluna431

We're starting to TTC this August, so I hope to be pregnant at this time next year. If not pregantn, we'll be trying!! I also see us in a new house (also starting the buying process this summer). Getting ready for baby in general, and getting excited to start running again. I'm a distance runner/marathoner, but plan to cut back to shorter distances when we're pregnant just to be safe. I'm already looking forward to training for a long race after baby, pushing a jogging stroller.


----------



## kksy9b

In a year from now I hope to have our house sold and be in the early stages of building our new house (while living in a rental). Otherwise not much else should change I hope! My DS will be just over a year old by then so I'm just looking forward to all of his milestones over the next year!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Great thread! I really enjoyed seeing the women who were RIGHT on target with thier one year prediction.. as far as mine goes...
> 
> My hopes for JUNE 2014:
> -All my debt will be paid off
> -Just starting to NTNP
> -possibly husband and I will live in a new place
> - STRETCH--- I'll already have a baby, or be pregnant!

It's ONE YEAR LATER.. All of my debt IS paid off!! We still live in our two bedroom apartment, but i'm due in 13 days, so mine were pretty good!!! :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

Congrats. :) It amazes me how fast a year goes by.


----------



## Teilana

Teilana said:


> In one year from now I hope that:
> 
> 1) We will be in our own house
> 2) Preggo and about to pop
> 3) If not preggo then it will be full on TTC prep for the fall.

So we are in our house and I guess we can consider this month as ntnp as we haven't been the best at alternate forms of prevention as I am not on bc anymore. We will either be ntnp or full out ttc next month.

This time next year:
- have basement renoed (this will be done by sept this year)
- about to pop or have a squishy newborn already
- looking at redoing our fence
- looking at redoing the kitchen
- paid down debt


----------



## kksy9b

CantHrdlyWait said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Great thread! I really enjoyed seeing the women who were RIGHT on target with thier one year prediction.. as far as mine goes...
> 
> My hopes for JUNE 2014:
> -All my debt will be paid off
> -Just starting to NTNP
> -possibly husband and I will live in a new place
> - STRETCH--- I'll already have a baby, or be pregnant!
> 
> It's ONE YEAR LATER.. All of my debt IS paid off!! We still live in our two bedroom apartment, but i'm due in 13 days, so mine were pretty good!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats on getting the debt all paid off! Its so freeing to not have that financial burden on yourself and your relationship. And GL on the new baby coming soon!


----------



## KalonKiki

One year from now I would like to...

(Hopefully) be married (date is set for June 6, 2015 and the deposit for our wedding package is paid). ;)

Be on my honeymoon.

Have a healthy toddler running around, playing, learning, and growing.

Live in a bigger place, preferably our own home or at least a rental house.

Have at least most of our debt paid off (preferably all of it).

Be full on TTC baby#2.


----------



## Leggiero

One year from now, I hope my relationship with OH will be as strong as ever and that we will have taken at least one indulgent vacation together (we never have!). I'd like to be well on our way to buying our first home. And more than anything, I'd like to be pregnant with our first!


----------



## Flourish

For June 2015 I would like to:
-be pregnant (preferably third tri) 
- paying off some of our debt
- looking at selling our house or moved out and someone renting ours. 

I can't wait to look back at this next year to see if I have done this :)


----------



## jaspie

In June 2015 I'd like to be 6 months pregnant but I'll take any other amount of months either! I'd also like to be shortly back from or about to take a babymoon with OH.


----------



## bohemiangel

One year from now I hope to be living in England with the love of my life, hopefully very pregnant or with a brand new baby! :cloud9:


----------



## MissN8

Well i cleared my debt so one thing off list. Not engaged yet. So this time next year i hope to be pregnant engaged. Hope it all goes to plan


----------



## mrsbtob

In one years time I will be a married woman! (May 2015) and after the honeymoon we will start ttc!
I am so excited! 
This will be my #2 and OH #1 :)


----------



## johnson1212

One year from now my DH and I will probably be:

-in the best shape of our lives
-out of medical debt
-saving money
-getting ready to move overseas (Germany)
-excited/anxious to TTC in 2016

Best wishes ladies!


----------



## NovemberSnow

In one year from now I hope to have lost around 15 pounds. I'd also like to have taken at least one amazing vacation and have another one planned. And we'll be super close to TTC by then! I can't wait!


----------



## spicyorange

6-7 months pregnant I hope!


----------



## babyzoe

babyzoe said:


> Exactly one year from now, I'll still be WTT. :sad1: but I'll be so much closer to TTC. I think me and OH will be in new family-appropriate house, rather than our cramped condo, and we'll be trying to get healthy before TTC. You know, physicals, genetic testings, and all that jazz.
> 
> Where do you think you'll be in one year?

So happy this thread is still going on. 

A year later I think I posted an update and I hadn't made much progress. But two and a half years later I am pregnant and in a bigger place. Still haven't bought a home yet but hopefully that will come next year.


----------



## PinkPeony2013

That's a good plan! My husband and I will also be still WTT in a year. We'll be half way through our master's degrees, so sometime after that we're hoping to ttc. Probably won't be for a while though! For now, we're just doting on our totally spoiled french bulldog. He's our little fur baby!


----------



## atleastthree

I'd like to be 1 month postpartum (depression free) with my second and for my DD to love being an older sister. I'd like my hubby to have a job he really enjoys... oh and I'd like to be less than 80 kgs!!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

itsnowmyturn said:


> In one year I hope my oh has a permanent contract n a pay rise, I hope to be in a new job n either with a baby or heavily pregnant. Also hope to be in our first together home (we live together but its his house nit mine, he's on mortgage not me) also hope to have some experience in psychology so u can crack on with getting on a doctorate in about 5 years

Well oh is in a permanent job but no big pay difference. 
I'm 16 weeks pregnant on Friday (so not heavily pregnant but hey not far off lol)
Our house goes on the market next week, we were delayed because oh lost his job in October last year and was unemployed for 6 months
I haven't got psychology experience but I'm now working in a mental health forensic hospital and spoken to one of the psychologists about getting a secondment at some point and she is happy to help 

So all in all I'm well on the way to getting what I wanted albeit a bit delayed.

In one year from now I hope to/will have:
A 7 month old baby and just considering going back to work
Be in our new home and have it on the way to being how we want it.
Oh be driving with his own car
I hope to be planning a secondment or looking for a new job if I can't get one

Other than those I don't think I can fit much more in with a busy year or growing a baby, pushing it out and bringing it up lol


----------



## NennaKay

NennaKay said:


> NennaKay said:
> 
> 
> I was going through some of my old posts and I happened upon this little gem!
> 
> 
> 
> NennaKay said:
> 
> 
> In one year I will be graduating!! :happydance: :amartass:
> 
> I hope to have the basement mostly finished.
> 
> With any luck my DH will have a steady paying job again!
> 
> I hope to be expecting! :bfp: :yellow:
> 
> My original post was May 8, 2012:
> 
> As of May 6, 2013 I am graduated! :amartass:
> 
> As of today, the basement is even more cluttered than it was a year ago. :haha:
> 
> As of today, my OH has a decent job, although the pay is not extraordinary. in the fall we will have 2 incomes again!
> 
> As of today, I am on Team :yellow: with our first baby!! My due date is July 1, 2013 and I am currently 36 weeks 4 days pregnant! Whoohoo! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot to add that in one years time I hope to be:
> 
> 
> enjoying my firstborn (whether team :pink: or :blue:)
> finally have my patio built in the back yard
> have at least half of the basement cleaned out
> still madly in love with my OH
> teaching in my own classroomClick to expand...

Alrighty, so it's been another year...


enjoying my firstborn (whether team :pink: or :blue:) CHECK
finally have my patio built in the back yard HALF-CHECK - we put up a pergola, but have not done the patio yet
have at least half of the basement cleaned out  NO CHECK - bits and pieces have been moved, but it is still a disaster
still madly in love with my OH CHECK
teaching in my own classroom HALF-CHECK - I am working as an assistant in a nearby preschool, but still not earning a full teaching salary 

This time next year I hope to be:


Enjoying my baby girl as a two year old
Still in love with my hubby
Teaching in a full-time position
Have at least started on finishing the basement
Be 5-8 months pregnant with baby #2


----------



## MUMOF5

In one years time I'd like to have just finished and passed my Midwifery Degree, have a bit more debt paid off and be around 7-8 months pregnant &#128522;


----------



## MintChocChip

Good question- will be good to look back on this. In 1 years time I hope to be 
-enjoying summer break with my daughter
-weigh 1 stone less
-have another bedroom decorated
-hav built up savings to enjoy a holiday 
-still b WTT


----------



## chelseakohl

I hope I'll be pregnant in a year! I guess when I think of it that way it isn't that far away now...still seems like FOREVER.


----------



## loeylo

Here's my update (a few months too late though ...)

I completed one year teaching, and I am working full time, but not got a permanent job yet sadly! 

Debt isn't cleared, and we haven't been on holiday, but we have reduced our debt into much more affordable payments and the expensive credit cards are basically paid, so I am really happy that we only have "worthwhile" debts now! 
We bought our house at the start of the year, hence still having debt lol! 
There is no ring in sight! 
And no baby making date because I just found out I am pregnant, haha! Oh and we got a dog.


loeylo said:


> It is great to see everyones updates!
> 
> I hope to have completed 1 year of teaching and secure a full time permanent job.
> I want to have cleared all our debt and then saved enough for a good holiday!
> I would like to be making progress towards buying a house.
> I would like a ring on my left hand ...
> And last but not least - have a firm date for baby making to commence!


----------



## kksy9b

loeylo said:


> Here's my update (a few months too late though ...)
> 
> I completed one year teaching, and I am working full time, but not got a permanent job yet sadly!
> 
> Debt isn't cleared, and we haven't been on holiday, but we have reduced our debt into much more affordable payments and the expensive credit cards are basically paid, so I am really happy that we only have "worthwhile" debts now!
> We bought our house at the start of the year, hence still having debt lol!
> There is no ring in sight!
> And no baby making date because I just found out I am pregnant, haha! Oh and we got a dog.
> 
> 
> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> It is great to see everyones updates!
> 
> I hope to have completed 1 year of teaching and secure a full time permanent job.
> I want to have cleared all our debt and then saved enough for a good holiday!
> I would like to be making progress towards buying a house.
> I would like a ring on my left hand ...
> And last but not least - have a firm date for baby making to commence!Click to expand...

Congratulations!!


----------



## apreslaube

Hmmm OK. So this time next year I hope/plan to...
*Be pregnant (planning on starting TTC about Mayish of next year)
*Weigh at least 40 pounds less (I've lost 15 pounds in about 2 1/2 months. This weight loss is pre-pregnancy of course)
*Be stable and comfortable in my new job (I think I'll be getting an offer this or next week... woo!)
*Similarly, have my husband be stable and comfortable in a new job (no offers on the horizon yet, but lots of interviews!)
*Living in our new house or at least pre-approved for a home and on the search
*Love my husband even more :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Next year I hope to be at my goal weight and training for my 2nd marathon. No plans for babies in the next couple years.


----------



## tverb84

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Next year I hope to be at my goal weight and training for my 2nd marathon. No plans for babies in the next couple years.

Your baby in your avatar is sooooo cute.


----------



## Eleanor ace

This time next year I would love to be down to my target weight and pregnant/trying for a baby very soon. I can dream!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thank you!!


----------



## Rachie004

loeylo said:


> Here's my update (a few months too late though ...)
> 
> I completed one year teaching, and I am working full time, but not got a permanent job yet sadly!
> 
> Debt isn't cleared, and we haven't been on holiday, but we have reduced our debt into much more affordable payments and the expensive credit cards are basically paid, so I am really happy that we only have "worthwhile" debts now!
> We bought our house at the start of the year, hence still having debt lol!
> There is no ring in sight!
> And no baby making date because I just found out I am pregnant, haha! Oh and we got a dog.
> 
> 
> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> It is great to see everyones updates!
> 
> I hope to have completed 1 year of teaching and secure a full time permanent job.
> I want to have cleared all our debt and then saved enough for a good holiday!
> I would like to be making progress towards buying a house.
> I would like a ring on my left hand ...
> And last but not least - have a firm date for baby making to commence!Click to expand...

Wow, CONGRATULATIONS :D


----------



## loeylo

Thanks - it is early days so not getting too excited due to my history but I have made a few changes so hopefully we will have a better outcome , 4w4d just now and I have to wait until 7 weeks for a scan!


----------



## tverb84

loeylo said:


> Thanks - it is early days so not getting too excited due to my history but I have made a few changes so hopefully we will have a better outcome , 4w4d just now and I have to wait until 7 weeks for a scan!

Congrats on your surprise bfp. :flower:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

In one year from now I'll be holding my precious baby...and hopefully have bought a house.....

WTT felt like it took forever! But now that I think about it its almost been a full year since I joined this site and started driving myself mad with WTT....now pregnancy is going by so fast and I really don't want to wish time to go faster. Lol


----------



## tverb84

Time does go by fast. I can't believe it's already September this year has gone by FAST. The wtt does go by slow I guess it's like that saying "good things come to those who wait".


----------



## Skyler2014

In a year I'll hopefully have been at a job I enjoy for the last 6 months and be pregnant or ttc for #2. My son will be a year and four months. I would also like to be in a much bigger house with money in my savings account and ds's account


----------



## meg_bellamy

In one year I want to be pregnant! I also hope work on our house is almost done. That's all!


----------



## DannaD

I want to be with a brand new baby ideally! Or pregnant and close to due date :)


----------



## MissN8

In one year I want to be pregnant too. Hurry up time! Wish I could persuade my oh to try sooner


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope my LO will be settled into nursery and hopefully we will be TTC or pregnant already :flower:


----------



## MontyMad

Realistic expectations

1. Be in a stable job.
2. Looking after myself with little support.
3. No longer on benefits.
4. Not have a bout of depression again like this year.
5. More confident in myself.
6. Pass my driving test.
7. My braces are off.
8. Finish my Star Trek fanfiction (started it in April 2012 and it's still not finished!:dohh:)



Fantasy expectations

1. Have my own place.
2. Be in a stable relationship.
3. Be pregnant.
4. Apply for a quiz show (specifically Pointless) and won a load of money :blush:
5. In a publishing/movie deal :haha:






Guess which set of expectations I really want to come true? ;)


----------



## MrsHudson

In one year I expect to be heavily pregnant if not postpartum. I hope to be a stay at home mom in our new home. DH hopes to be in a management position they have promised him.

All in all, I just hope we're all happy!


----------



## jren

In one year I hope to be all the way across the country in a nice two bedroom. I hope to be employed in my first teaching position! :)


----------



## NovemberSnow

I'd like to be living somewhere suitable for a baby/kids (current place really isn't!) and hopefully TTC will be just around the corner :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

MontyMad said:


> Realistic expectations
> 
> 1. Be in a stable job.
> 2. Looking after myself with little support.
> 3. No longer on benefits.
> 4. Not have a bout of depression again like this year.
> 5. More confident in myself.
> 6. Pass my driving test.
> 7. My braces are off.
> 8. Finish my Star Trek fanfiction (started it in April 2012 and it's still not finished!:dohh:)
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasy expectations
> 
> 1. Have my own place.
> 2. Be in a stable relationship.
> 3. Be pregnant.
> 4. Apply for a quiz show (specifically Pointless) and won a load of money :blush:
> 5. In a publishing/movie deal :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess which set of expectations I really want to come true? ;)

The fantasy ones?


----------



## lucy_smith

I put my last post in may 2012 saying I want to be engaged, I'm now over 2 years on still not engaged :( 
But I am in the process of organising a self build! 

In a years time I hope to be half way through the build hopefully organising / fitting kitchens and bathrooms so then I'm on target for my Christmas deadline!


----------



## Emiloo

To be pregnant or trying- its nice to be able to actually say it and it be a possibility! Waiting purely because of money now.


----------



## stellaluna431

stellaluna431 said:


> We're starting to TTC this August, so I hope to be pregnant at this time next year. If not pregantn, we'll be trying!! I also see us in a new house (also starting the buying process this summer). Getting ready for baby in general, and getting excited to start running again. I'm a distance runner/marathoner, but plan to cut back to shorter distances when we're pregnant just to be safe. I'm already looking forward to training for a long race after baby, pushing a jogging stroller.

Hope it's okay that I'm reviving this thread.

I'm not pregnant... but our baby boy was born at the end of April <3 I am absolutely in love.

We bought our house back in October, and I am indeed getting excited to start running again. I have my six-week PP check up soon, and hope to be okay'd to start training for my first half marathon post-baby ASAP.

This was a fabulous year <3


----------



## tverb84

tverb84 said:


> Just found my post from last August. I wasn't accepted into the ECE program for this fall and still don't have a job. Hopefully I'll be accepted for next September.

It's been a year since I posted this? That went by fast!!

My life has changed in some ways since my last post. On Christmas I found out I'm going to be an aunt!!!! :happydance: My niece is due in less than a month!!! I'm soooooo excited to become an aunt!!!! :cloud9:

Also, last month I was diagnosed with epilepsy that I have to take medication for so I don't have anymore seizures. I had two in a span of just three months this year.

It'll be interesting to see what I post at this time next year.

Oh and next month I'm going to start a cooking apprenticeship next month.


----------



## kksy9b

kksy9b said:


> In a year from now I hope to have our house sold and be in the early stages of building our new house (while living in a rental). Otherwise not much else should change I hope! My DS will be just over a year old by then so I'm just looking forward to all of his milestones over the next year!

Totally forgot about this thread! Practically one year to the day so not bad :)

Well, we wound up not being able to build BUT we did sell our old house and moved into an even better one than we were planning on building! We have been here 3 months tomorrow and absolutely love it! I have also loved watching my son grow in the last year. When i posted before he was 2 months old. Now he walks, runs,climbs, talks, laughs, gives kisses and high fives. Just an amazing kid!

In a year from now:

-be pregnant/TTC #2
-continue on my weight loss journey. I have lost 34 lbs so far and would like to lose at least 16 more before TTC
-Take a couple small vacations 
-have at least half of our mortgage paid off
-finish my sons quilt that I've been working on for way too long!
-have DS fully weaned, sleeping through the night and in his bed all night (we co sleep a few hours a night ATM)


----------



## KalonKiki

KalonKiki said:


> One year from now I would like to...
> 
> (Hopefully) be married (date is set for June 6, 2015 and the deposit for our wedding package is paid). ;)
> 
> Be on my honeymoon.
> 
> Have a healthy toddler running around, playing, learning, and growing.
> 
> Live in a bigger place, preferably our own home or at least a rental house.
> 
> Have at least most of our debt paid off (preferably all of it).
> 
> Be full on TTC baby#2.

I can't believe that it's already been over a year already! I did indeed get married on June 6th and just got back from my honeymoon yesterday. We live in a bigger place now (a 3 bedroom rental house) and we have a lot of our debt sorted out and DH is making more money and our bills are less now than they were last year. We may or may not be TTC when I'm due to be fertile this month but I'm not entirely sure.

One year from now I want to either be pregnant or already have a baby. If not then I at least want to be TTC (DH has agreed that the very longest that we will wait to TTC is next June but we should be able to start TTC by the end of this year).


----------



## Buttercup84

Buttercup84 said:


> Buttercup84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buttercup84 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully we'll have bought and moved into a house, and either TTC or pregnant with baby number 2 :)
> 
> Hmm well we're not there with either of these yet! House is on hiatus for now as we're wanting to save more but we do still plan on TTC this year, just a little later than originally planned :flower:
> As far as a year from now goes: Hopefully i'll have a newborn or be due at some point in 2014, and maybe engaged :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Saw this pop up again on my user cp so thought I'd update :) I've achieved the 2 big things that I wanted: I'm now 26 weeks pregnant with our second and we got the keys to our first house at the end of May, hoping to move in at the end of this month or shortly after :) In a year I'll have a nearly 9 month old and a 3.5 year old and will be gearing up to return to work after mat leave. Hoping to have started ttc/ntnp or be planning to do so in the near future (want a small age gap if possible) not much else springs to mind at the moment!Click to expand...

Crazy that I posted this a year ago, wow! I now have 3.5 year old and 8.5 month old girls and wekust started ttc number 3 this month. I was due back at work 8th June but have taken a little longer off to care for my youngest who is has hip dysplasia and is in a spica cast til December.
A year from now I'd like our youngest to be out of cast with no further surgery needed in the near future (she'll be having annual x-Rays til she is in her teens though), to either have had our third baby or be pregnant and I'd also like to have a new (to us) family car as I don't think 3 kids will fit very comfortably in my Toyota yaris or oh's Ford Fusion!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I hope to be either nearing the end of pregnancy, or already have had #2. That's pretty much it for us; we already took care of a few big things like paying off our debt this year so now we can relax. :)


----------



## MrsHudson

MrsHudson said:


> In one year I expect to be heavily pregnant if not postpartum. I hope to be a stay at home mom in our new home. DH hopes to be in a management position they have promised him.
> 
> All in all, I just hope we're all happy!


Wow crazy to read this again haha. Well I'm due in August and we do have our own beautiful home now. I will be a stay at home. DH doesn't have his management position but it's not his fault. He has had a raise though :)


----------



## Girly922

Girly922 said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Just seen this pop up in my subscribed threads. I had completely forgotten about writing this but figured, as its been just over a year I figured I would also update. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully with a house decorated perfectly. And about 3months pg. Oh, and a ring would be the icing on the cake. :haha:
> 
> Well, we own our own house now. Not perfectly decorated but getting there. Only a couple more rooms to do now.
> I'm also 5 months pregnant, on team :yellow: due 20th October :) No ring as of yet but I'm happy with that. We've got a lot going on right now as it is. Very happy girl! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thought I'd have a search through for this, to see how everyone's doing a year on.
> 
> It's been exactly a year since I posted my last update.
> We now have a 7m old daughter. She's perfect, constantly on the move, and a real daddy's little girl.
> We've got most of the house and garden sorted. Just need a new bathroom when we can afford it, ours is something out of the 70s! Lol. Then it's just saving up for our loft conversion. We also have a 4m old puppy who's so cute!
> 
> In a year, I'll be back at work and we won't be far off our date to ttc #2.Click to expand...

I can't believe a year has passed already! 
DD is nearly 20 months and is running around, talking in sentences, singing like a proper little girl. I'm back at work part time, and she's settled into nursery extremely well. 

We were fast approaching our TTC date, with OH asking if we should bring it forward a couple of months, when he (finally :haha:) popped the question! So all babymaking is off until after the wedding! Lol. 


In a year we will be a couple of months before our wedding day, and I'll have started my prenatals and vitamin b complex to get my cycles regulated ready to start ttc on our honeymoon. I doubt much else will have happened as all our efforts are currently going on saving money and wedding planning..


----------



## kksy9b

Girly- congrats!! It's fun reading yours (and everyone elses) progress through the years!


----------



## Girly922

Thank you kksy9b! 
I love reading everyone's updates too, it's great seeing how much has changed in a year.


----------



## Symphony7

Symphony7 said:


> One year from now...I will be almost done with my second semester of graduate school. Then I will have three consecutive semesters and then will have my masters in education and my teaching license. And I will be down to two years til TTC.

This was actually from two years ago! I didn't update it last year. Last year I would have said that in a year I would be graduated from my program and have my first teaching job. Well, it worked out perfectly! I will be teaching sixth grade next year at my internship school.

One year from now I will be finishing my first year of teaching and getting ready to go on our baby moon to Mexico in July. And we will finally be TTC in a month and a half! Omg, I can't believe aft so many years waiting I am almost down to one year!


----------



## Kiki1993

1 year from now we will be in our own mortgaged house and less than 6 months until our wedding and 6 months or less before trying :thumbup:


----------



## Earthylove

wow, this thread is so interesting. It's neat to see how things have progressed for people :)

For me, in a year I'd like to be about due with my first baby, I will have graduated with my master's back in May, DH will have finished his certification program, we'll be making plans to move to our first house... And yeah I think that's about it!


----------



## LoveCakes

I hope to be heavily pregnant :) we are starting ttc in November


----------



## cupcake.

In a year I hope to be a mom already or at least be in my last weeks of pregnancy :) 

Also I'd kind of like to be engaged this time next year.. I know OH wants to get married before he's 30, and this time next year he'll be almost 28, sooo who knows :D


----------



## KalonKiki

Cupcake we got engaged around DH's 27th birthday, finally set the date when he was 28, and got married when he was 29. We would have been married by his 28th birthday, but when we found out that we were expecting DS and due around our original wedding date our plans needed to change. We didn't pick a new date until after he was born though. DS was 1 year and 8 months old when we got married and it was lovely. During our last dance he reached up to us and wanted to dance with us, it was so precious. :cloud9:

Good luck to you! It won't be much longer now before you join us over in TTC. :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

KalonKiki said:


> Cupcake we got engaged around DH's 27th birthday, finally set the date when he was 28, and got married when he was 29. We would have been married by his 28th birthday, but when we found out that we were expecting DS and due around our original wedding date our plans needed to change. We didn't pick a new date until after he was born though. DS was 1 year and 8 months old when we got married and it was lovely. During our last dance he reached up to us and wanted to dance with us, it was so precious. :cloud9:
> 
> Good luck to you! It won't be much longer now before you join us over in TTC. :hugs:

Awwe, what a cute story you guys have! I wouldn't like to get married when our LO is still a baby, so we'd probably wait at least a year/a year and a half after we have a baby to get married. That is, if he has popped the question by then :haha:

and thanks, i know, it's going to go by in a heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## KalonKiki

cupcake. said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Cupcake we got engaged around DH's 27th birthday, finally set the date when he was 28, and got married when he was 29. We would have been married by his 28th birthday, but when we found out that we were expecting DS and due around our original wedding date our plans needed to change. We didn't pick a new date until after he was born though. DS was 1 year and 8 months old when we got married and it was lovely. During our last dance he reached up to us and wanted to dance with us, it was so precious. :cloud9:
> 
> Good luck to you! It won't be much longer now before you join us over in TTC. :hugs:
> 
> Awwe, what a cute story you guys have! I wouldn't like to get married when our LO is still a baby, so we'd probably wait at least a year/a year and a half after we have a baby to get married. That is, if he has popped the question by then :haha:
> 
> and thanks, i know, it's going to go by in a heartbeat :cloud9:Click to expand...

You won't regret it if you do wait until then to have your wedding, I'm so glad that we waited until this year instead of last year while DS was still a baby. Trying to breastfeed in my wedding dress would have been a nightmare and DS was so cute running around in his little suit, sitting on our laps while we fed him food and cake, and dancing with everyone. :cloud9:


----------



## babydustcass

1 year from now we will be moved into our own owed home and hopefully have completed all renovations needed. I will hopefully also be 5 months or so pregnant...; fingers crossed


----------



## loeylo

Another update, this time a bit too early but still close to a year ...

STILL waiting on a permanent job, but I have a three day a week contract line up for next year.

Still not totally debt free but again we have reduced it and it is manageable debt from buying the house. Redoing the house is done, it's taken us 18 months but soooo worth it! 

Still not been on holiday but we have been on lots of little breaks away, so I'm happy with that.

Sadly the pregnancy from my last post ended up ectopic, I was really ill and we had to be really careful not to fall pregnant for 6 months due to risk of birth defects ... 6 months later we fell pregnant with our rainbow and I'm 25 weeks tomorrow! 

Still no ring in sight but it is on the horizon now, although I don't see it happening before I go back to work after baby. 

A year from now I would like to be:

Aiming to get/already got a full time job for the following school year

Back into a good routine of eating well and exercising to lose baby weight

And mostly just happy with our little family - we may even be at a stage to set a date for extending the family as I don't want a big age gap.



loeylo said:


> Here's my update (a few months too late though ...)
> 
> I completed one year teaching, and I am working full time, but not got a permanent job yet sadly!
> 
> Debt isn't cleared, and we haven't been on holiday, but we have reduced our debt into much more affordable payments and the expensive credit cards are basically paid, so I am really happy that we only have "worthwhile" debts now!
> We bought our house at the start of the year, hence still having debt lol!
> There is no ring in sight!
> And no baby making date because I just found out I am pregnant, haha! Oh and we got a dog.
> 
> 
> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> It is great to see everyones updates!
> 
> I hope to have completed 1 year of teaching and secure a full time permanent job.
> I want to have cleared all our debt and then saved enough for a good holiday!
> I would like to be making progress towards buying a house.
> I would like a ring on my left hand ...
> And last but not least - have a firm date for baby making to commence!Click to expand...


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

A year from now we will be out of debt, I'm expecting to be about 3 months pregnant, and having my house sold I bought when I turned 21and looking at buying a house together.


----------



## 2moms2be

Well... I'm living in a bigger house with a yard! And my savings is very close to what I'd hoped.

We're still TTC our first, so... no pregnancy, no newborn. Fifth round of Clomid. One more before we're on to the RE. 

But I guess 1.75/3 ain't bad :haha:


----------



## xstitcher87

In 1 year, I hope to be 5 months pregnant...and planning my maternity leave from work.


----------



## SarahDiane

In one year, I hope to be married and pregnant. If I am not pregnant, I hope to be at least actively trying. I hope that OH will have found a different job because his is so incredibly stressful. He's been with the same company for over 10 years and he is really under paid. I know we will be settled into our new place and hopefully we will have a new bed or some new furniture. Also, I hope we have our second dog.


----------



## alliec

In one year, I hope to be done our biggest renovation (therefore, back in our own home!), pregnant (somewhere in the second trimester would be perfect), and on a nice vacation somewhere in Europe to relax before baby arrives.


----------



## pandabub

In one year, we will have bought our first home, and I will be pregnant with our second child (here's hoping!0


----------



## bmo88

In one year, I will still be WTTC. But, I will only be 6 months away! 

I will also be 1 year into my new position as an Executive Director. My hope is that things go really well this year in establishing myself, balancing the budget, fundraising and retaining staff. 

We also hope to have paid off half our debt (student loans, car loan) and we will have $20,000 in savings.


----------



## auntsas

One year from now I hope to be 7 or 8 months pregnant with a almost 2 ye a r old! Wow seems so soon :)


----------



## jess_1984

jess_1984 said:


> With any luck I will be pregnant :) more likely ttc. We should all comment in a year, see who was right!

I totally forgot about this thread until it just popped up on the top of the wtt board, my last post was from 2012. Back here lurking in the wtt section feeling broody for #2. I was right last time and was pregnant a year on and hoping for the same this time, to be pregnant this time next year or at least ttc x


----------



## vickyandchick

One year from now I hope that we are in our own home (with a garden), ooh and I'd also like a ring on my finger:haha:
DS will be 21 months old and I will hopefully be in work, also will be down to 2 years till ttc :D


----------



## Symphony7

One year from today I will be TTC! I can't believe it, the last two years have flown on here. I know this next year is going to zip by as well.


----------



## Lulabelle85

Hopefully pregnant! And a ring on my finger would be a nice bonus. And hopefully out of our flat and into a house with a garden x


----------



## Mrs P5515

I hope to be heavily pregnant with our 1st, everything else feels ready just need this last piece of our puzzle.


----------



## Flourish

Flourish said:


> For June 2015 I would like to:
> -be pregnant (preferably third tri)
> - paying off some of our debt
> - looking at selling our house or moved out and someone renting ours.
> 
> I can't wait to look back at this next year to see if I have done this :)


So I came looking for this thread as I thought it must have been about a year since I posted... Just over actually.

Well to update... I am pregnant in my second tri now. We have sold our house and in the process of buying a new one and paying our debt of nicely.. 

Next august I should have an almost 8 month old and be in our new house. There isn't anything else I really want or am hoping for... 

Let's see what the next year has in store for us then.


----------



## ssarahh

In August 16, I would like to:

1. Be pregnant; 
2. Have a few thousand pounds saved and a few thousand pounds paid off our mortgage; 
3. Finished decorating our house;
4. Have got another promotion at work so when I go back into work, I can go back at a higher level.


----------



## MissN8

This time next year I will be ttc. Hopefully engaged. Saving to move house


----------



## itsnowmyturn

itsnowmyturn said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> In one year I hope my oh has a permanent contract n a pay rise, I hope to be in a new job n either with a baby or heavily pregnant. Also hope to be in our first together home (we live together but its his house nit mine, he's on mortgage not me) also hope to have some experience in psychology so u can crack on with getting on a doctorate in about 5 years
> 
> Well oh is in a permanent job but no big pay difference.
> I'm 16 weeks pregnant on Friday (so not heavily pregnant but hey not far off lol)
> Our house goes on the market next week, we were delayed because oh lost his job in October last year and was unemployed for 6 months
> I haven't got psychology experience but I'm now working in a mental health forensic hospital and spoken to one of the psychologists about getting a secondment at some point and she is happy to help
> 
> So all in all I'm well on the way to getting what I wanted albeit a bit delayed.
> 
> In one year from now I hope to/will have:
> A 7 month old baby and just considering going back to work
> Be in our new home and have it on the way to being how we want it.
> Oh be driving with his own car
> I hope to be planning a secondment or looking for a new job if I can't get one
> 
> Other than those I don't think I can fit much more in with a busy year or growing a baby, pushing it out and bringing it up lolClick to expand...

Well I have a 7 month old who os doing brilliantly. I gave birth to her on my birthday and she was born very quickly as an accidental home birth. Then she went into hospital at 4 days old for 4 days. We've had an extremely busy year with various problems and the house move etc. We are just about getting there with the house, had it rewired last week so lots of patching to do and still lots of decorating and renovating to do so wont be able to have much time to do much else.
I'm going bk to work in less than two months. And oh has his own car. The only thing on that list not achieved is my job, I feel like there's no progression in the job but with a baby its now going to get harder to get a new job that will accept my need for flexible working. 

A year from now I would like us to have almost finished the house, kitchen to be refitted, with new bathroom, carpets and new flooring down everywhere. Dont mind leaving the utility for next winter but everything else id like done.

We had planned to start ttc in January but with so much money to spend on the house were waiting till a bit later so id like to be either pregnant or ttc for our last time as we have decided to only have one more. 

I have recently been thinking more and more about marriage so I would like to maybe be engaged but I'm not overly concerned if that doesn't happen maybe one for the year after. 

As for the job, well I certainly dont want to still be in the job I'm in, but what I will want to do I really don't know. I have been thinking about going into what I originally wanted to do and go to do paediatric nursing but finances might stop me doing that. But def dont want to be in my current role (although if I'm pregnant I will probably just stick it out till maternity leave is over again) 

One of our pet birds died earlier this year so I would like to get another little companion for my other one cos he's a lonely boy now. 

Dont think there's anything else I want to do though.


----------



## cupcake.

cupcake. said:


> In a year I hope to be a mom already or at least be in my last weeks of pregnancy :)
> 
> Also I'd kind of like to be engaged this time next year.. I know OH wants to get married before he's 30, and this time next year he'll be almost 28, sooo who knows :D

I was looking for this thread! Well it's a year after my post and time to update! 
Getting pregnant took a tiny bit longer than hoped but i am pregnant :) looking back i love the timing of when it happened and when we'll welcome our little girl so i'm glad about how things worked out. 

Also no ring on my finger yet haha but on new year's he was drunk and kinda let it slip that he is planning on proposing this year. There's still some time left in 2016 &#128522; 

And for next year... I just hope we'll be a happy family then :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

kksy9b said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> In a year from now I hope to have our house sold and be in the early stages of building our new house (while living in a rental). Otherwise not much else should change I hope! My DS will be just over a year old by then so I'm just looking forward to all of his milestones over the next year!
> 
> Totally forgot about this thread! Practically one year to the day so not bad :)
> 
> Well, we wound up not being able to build BUT we did sell our old house and moved into an even better one than we were planning on building! We have been here 3 months tomorrow and absolutely love it! I have also loved watching my son grow in the last year. When i posted before he was 2 months old. Now he walks, runs,climbs, talks, laughs, gives kisses and high fives. Just an amazing kid!
> 
> In a year from now:
> 
> -be pregnant/TTC #2
> -continue on my weight loss journey. I have lost 34 lbs so far and would like to lose at least 16 more before TTC
> -Take a couple small vacations
> -have at least half of our mortgage paid off
> -finish my sons quilt that I've been working on for way too long!
> -have DS fully weaned, sleeping through the night and in his bed all night (we co sleep a few hours a night ATM)Click to expand...

Thanks cupcake for bumping the thread :):)

I'm a month off but update from last years goals:

- I'm 15 weeks pregnant now! Were going to stay team yellow this time. Very blessed we caught first cycle and so far everything is looking healthy!
- I am very proud of my weight loss journey. This time last year I had lost 34 pounds and was hoping for 16 more...in reality, I would lose a little over double that amount! Total weight loss was 71 pounds!! 
- we took an awesome family vacation to Florida last month and have several weekend trips for this fall.
-no go on the mortgage. We actually could have it fully paid off in the spring. However, several investment opportunities came up so we opted to go that route instead (the returns should pay for all of our monthly bills)
-finished the stitching, still have to put backing on but I only found the right material a couple weeks ago
-done done done! It all happened at the same time just under a year ago!

A year from now:
-have a 6 month old and know if baby is a boy or girl! Ideally they will be sleeping in their own bed and not cosleeping
- make progress with Charles' speech. He is delayed and would love if he was caught up. He will be getting ready to start preschool :cry:
-DS to be out of his crib and in a big bed. Potty trained/in training would be amazing too
-have at least half the baby weight lost
- take an anniversary trip with just DH this fall
-complete a few small house projects (collages, finish playroom, redo kids rooms)
- celebrate my and DHs dirty thirty with a party!


----------



## loeylo

First time I have achieved all my goals! Yey!
- I got a permanent job! Full time! Start in August.
-Nearly back to baby weight but not eating particularly healthy. I'm doing better.
-We have a date to stop contraception. 

Goals for next year:
-Be pregnant with #2
-pay off overdraft and credit card debt.
-Eat healthily!


loeylo said:


> Another update, this time a bit too early but still close to a year ...
> 
> STILL waiting on a permanent job, but I have a three day a week contract line up for next year.
> 
> Still not totally debt free but again we have reduced it and it is manageable debt from buying the house. Redoing the house is done, it's taken us 18 months but soooo worth it!
> 
> Still not been on holiday but we have been on lots of little breaks away, so I'm happy with that.
> 
> Sadly the pregnancy from my last post ended up ectopic, I was really ill and we had to be really careful not to fall pregnant for 6 months due to risk of birth defects ... 6 months later we fell pregnant with our rainbow and I'm 25 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> Still no ring in sight but it is on the horizon now, although I don't see it happening before I go back to work after baby.
> 
> A year from now I would like to be:
> 
> Aiming to get/already got a full time job for the following school year
> 
> Back into a good routine of eating well and exercising to lose baby weight
> 
> And mostly just happy with our little family - we may even be at a stage to set a date for extending the family as I don't want a big age gap.
> 
> 
> 
> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> Here's my update (a few months too late though ...)
> 
> I completed one year teaching, and I am working full time, but not got a permanent job yet sadly!
> 
> Debt isn't cleared, and we haven't been on holiday, but we have reduced our debt into much more affordable payments and the expensive credit cards are basically paid, so I am really happy that we only have "worthwhile" debts now!
> We bought our house at the start of the year, hence still having debt lol!
> There is no ring in sight!
> And no baby making date because I just found out I am pregnant, haha! Oh and we got a dog.
> 
> 
> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> It is great to see everyones updates!
> 
> I hope to have completed 1 year of teaching and secure a full time permanent job.
> I want to have cleared all our debt and then saved enough for a good holiday!
> I would like to be making progress towards buying a house.
> I would like a ring on my left hand ...
> And last but not least - have a firm date for baby making to commence!
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## KalonKiki

KalonKiki said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> One year from now I would like to...
> 
> (Hopefully) be married (date is set for June 6, 2015 and the deposit for our wedding package is paid). ;)
> 
> Be on my honeymoon.
> 
> Have a healthy toddler running around, playing, learning, and growing.
> 
> Live in a bigger place, preferably our own home or at least a rental house.
> 
> Have at least most of our debt paid off (preferably all of it).
> 
> Be full on TTC baby#2.
> 
> I can't believe that it's already been over a year already! I did indeed get married on June 6th and just got back from my honeymoon yesterday. We live in a bigger place now (a 3 bedroom rental house) and we have a lot of our debt sorted out and DH is making more money and our bills are less now than they were last year. We may or may not be TTC when I'm due to be fertile this month but I'm not entirely sure.
> 
> One year from now I want to either be pregnant or already have a baby. If not then I at least want to be TTC (DH has agreed that the very longest that we will wait to TTC is next June but we should be able to start TTC by the end of this year).Click to expand...

Has it really been over a year?? Crazy!

The very next day after this post I got AF and DH and I decided to start TTC as soon as AF ended. We fell pregnant that very first cycle and got our :bfp: on July 6th, exactly 1 month after our wedding day. I gave birth to a beautiful baby :pink: on March 3, 2016 and our new little DD is the perfect addition to our family. We couldn't be happier and DS loves his baby sister very much as well. :cloud9:

As far as where I want to be next year, I would love to be in school working on my teaching degree. I also hope that DH and I are doing a little better financially and I want to be completely switched over to cloth diapers. I also hope that DS will be ready to begin potty training by this time next year.


----------



## Symphony7

Symphony7 said:


> One year from today I will be TTC! I can't believe it, the last two years have flown on here. I know this next year is going to zip by as well.

Well, predictably the year has flown! I am now on the verge of TTC! One week and one month until we start. In the last year. Finished my first year of teaching in sixth grade. I was able to move counties, schools, and grades and am excited to do my second year in first grade at a school 9 miles from my house. Oh yeah, we also sold our first home and bought our dream home! So much happened this last year. 

I start my last pack of BC next weekend on my trip to France. Came back from Mexico, no signs of Zika virus so I am not super concerned about that. Was tempted to start after this pack, but decided to wait the recommended 8 weeks after returning from an area with the virus. Although, there have been no cases reported in the area we were in. As much as I'd like to just go for it, going to be responsible for one more month. Ahhhh! It's killing me! I know it'll be here soon though. 

So next year at this time I hope to be having my first baby or close to. :happydance:


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Doing well in my job, and hopefully pregnant due in the beginning of September hopefully married to my fiance, but we haven't officially decided a date, with him doing well in his job too.


----------



## Buttercup84

Buttercup84 said:


> Buttercup84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buttercup84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buttercup84 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully we'll have bought and moved into a house, and either TTC or pregnant with baby number 2 :)
> 
> Hmm well we're not there with either of these yet! House is on hiatus for now as we're wanting to save more but we do still plan on TTC this year, just a little later than originally planned :flower:
> As far as a year from now goes: Hopefully i'll have a newborn or be due at some point in 2014, and maybe engaged :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Saw this pop up again on my user cp so thought I'd update :) I've achieved the 2 big things that I wanted: I'm now 26 weeks pregnant with our second and we got the keys to our first house at the end of May, hoping to move in at the end of this month or shortly after :) In a year I'll have a nearly 9 month old and a 3.5 year old and will be gearing up to return to work after mat leave. Hoping to have started ttc/ntnp or be planning to do so in the near future (want a small age gap if possible) not much else springs to mind at the moment!Click to expand...
> 
> Crazy that I posted this a year ago, wow! I now have 3.5 year old and 8.5 month old girls and wekust started ttc number 3 this month. I was due back at work 8th June but have taken a little longer off to care for my youngest who is has hip dysplasia and is in a spica cast til December.
> A year from now I'd like our youngest to be out of cast with no further surgery needed in the near future (she'll be having annual x-Rays til she is in her teens though), to either have had our third baby or be pregnant and I'd also like to have a new (to us) family car as I don't think 3 kids will fit very comfortably in my Toyota yaris or oh's Ford Fusion!Click to expand...

Another year on and we got pregnant first cycle and had our third and last baby, a boy, in February :) Also got a used Ford s-max that easily fits 3 car seats in the back and my youngest girl had her cast removed in December with a follow up X-ray in May and so far so good. Still a chance she could need surgery again in the future if the hip joint doesn't grow correctly but for now we wait and see.
Now that our family is complete I'm looking forward to our first holiday abroad next year, to France, and improving our home. Career wise my maternity pay ends in September and I'd like to get a part time job for a couple of days a week. No ambitious career goals at the moment while our kids are so young, as long as we're ticking over that's fine with me :)


----------



## tverb84

tverb84 said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> Just found my post from last August. I wasn't accepted into the ECE program for this fall and still don't have a job. Hopefully I'll be accepted for next September.
> 
> It's been a year since I posted this? That went by fast!!
> 
> My life has changed in some ways since my last post. On Christmas I found out I'm going to be an aunt!!!! :happydance: My niece is due in less than a month!!! I'm soooooo excited to become an aunt!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Also, last month I was diagnosed with epilepsy that I have to take medication for so I don't have anymore seizures. I had two in a span of just three months this year.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what I post at this time next year.
> 
> Oh and next month I'm going to start a cooking apprenticeship.Click to expand...

Another year has come and gone since I posted this.I am not interested in the ECE program anymore and applied for the Educational Support program which I like better.If I'm accepted I would start this September!!

I'm still taking medication for epilepsy and love my niece more than anything else in the world!!!!!! :cloud9: She turned one on July 15th and is growing like a weed!!

I also talked to a counselor about my past and other things.It helped A LOT one the best things I've done and I've started writing in a journal which has helped too.


----------



## LunaRose

I love seeing people updating their posts from a year ago!

A year from now, if I was pregnant, that would be good! We were going to be trying THIS month after 4 years of waiting, BUT guess where we are going on holiday (booked almost a year ago!) .. Yep! Florida! So now we need to wait eight weeks to make sure DH & I have no signs of the zika virus. But what is two months in the grand scheme of things?! Fingers crossed for October/November! &#10084;


----------



## lucy_smith

well my first post in 2012 said i was hoping to be engaged........ 2016 and still not engaged!

in 2014 i was planning a self build.... plans fell through! 
but found out i was pregnant in jan 2015! now have a beautiful little girl!


one year from now i hope to be heavily pregnant/ newborn & planning my wedding! we have decided that even though we are not engaged we want to get married next year as that will be our 10 year anniversary!

also hoping to be doing more sewing & making more outfits for our daughter to gain experience before opening my own business in a few years time. 


hoping that i may possibly have a prediction that turns out true!!!!


----------



## stellaluna431

stellaluna431 said:


> stellaluna431 said:
> 
> 
> We're starting to TTC this August, so I hope to be pregnant at this time next year. If not pregantn, we'll be trying!! I also see us in a new house (also starting the buying process this summer). Getting ready for baby in general, and getting excited to start running again. I'm a distance runner/marathoner, but plan to cut back to shorter distances when we're pregnant just to be safe. I'm already looking forward to training for a long race after baby, pushing a jogging stroller.
> 
> Hope it's okay that I'm reviving this thread.
> 
> I'm not pregnant... but our baby boy was born at the end of April <3 I am absolutely in love.
> 
> We bought our house back in October, and I am indeed getting excited to start running again. I have my six-week PP check up soon, and hope to be okay'd to start training for my first half marathon post-baby ASAP.
> 
> This was a fabulous year <3Click to expand...

Originally wrote in 2014, updated in 2015... Missed last year, but back for 2017!

Ds is 2 years old and we are trying for #2! We had a loss last cycle :( but are hoping for our Rainbow. Hopefully next year at this time I'll be holding another little baby. Hope my son has a spot in the preschool he's on the waiting list for, that my brother gets a kidney transplant, and that my doula business is thriving so I don't have to work my full time job anymore.


----------



## Symphony7

Symphony7 said:


> Symphony7 said:
> 
> 
> One year from today I will be TTC! I can't believe it, the last two years have flown on here. I know this next year is going to zip by as well.
> 
> Well, predictably the year has flown! I am now on the verge of TTC! One week and one month until we start. In the last year. Finished my first year of teaching in sixth grade. I was able to move counties, schools, and grades and am excited to do my second year in first grade at a school 9 miles from my house. Oh yeah, we also sold our first home and bought our dream home! So much happened this last year.
> 
> I start my last pack of BC next weekend on my trip to France. Came back from Mexico, no signs of Zika virus so I am not super concerned about that. Was tempted to start after this pack, but decided to wait the recommended 8 weeks after returning from an area with the virus. Although, there have been no cases reported in the area we were in. As much as I'd like to just go for it, going to be responsible for one more month. Ahhhh! It's killing me! I know it'll be here soon though.
> 
> So next year at this time I hope to be having my first baby or close to. :happydance:Click to expand...

Not yet a year but my baby girl is here. Can't believe we made it!


----------



## Girly922

Girly922 said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Just seen this pop up in my subscribed threads. I had completely forgotten about writing this but figured, as its been just over a year I figured I would also update. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully with a house decorated perfectly. And about 3months pg. Oh, and a ring would be the icing on the cake. :haha:
> 
> Well, we own our own house now. Not perfectly decorated but getting there. Only a couple more rooms to do now.
> I'm also 5 months pregnant, on team :yellow: due 20th October :) No ring as of yet but I'm happy with that. We've got a lot going on right now as it is. Very happy girl! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thought I'd have a search through for this, to see how everyone's doing a year on.
> 
> It's been exactly a year since I posted my last update.
> We now have a 7m old daughter. She's perfect, constantly on the move, and a real daddy's little girl.
> We've got most of the house and garden sorted. Just need a new bathroom when we can afford it, ours is something out of the 70s! Lol. Then it's just saving up for our loft conversion. We also have a 4m old puppy who's so cute!
> 
> In a year, I'll be back at work and we won't be far off our date to ttc #2.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe a year has passed already!
> DD is nearly 20 months and is running around, talking in sentences, singing like a proper little girl. I'm back at work part time, and she's settled into nursery extremely well.
> 
> We were fast approaching our TTC date, with OH asking if we should bring it forward a couple of months, when he (finally :haha:) popped the question! So all babymaking is off until after the wedding! Lol.
> 
> 
> In a year we will be a couple of months before our wedding day, and I'll have started my prenatals and vitamin b complex to get my cycles regulated ready to start ttc on our honeymoon. I doubt much else will have happened as all our efforts are currently going on saving money and wedding planning..Click to expand...

It's been two years since I updated on here, just goes to show how busy we were last year with the wedding! 

The wedding was amazing, everything about it was perfect and I wish I could do it again and again. Hubby planned a fantastic surprise honeymoon, I'm going to let him plan every holiday from now on! :haha: and I'm currently 34 weeks with #2. DD is so excited to be a big sister, we are team :yellow: again, and she can't make up her mind whether she'd like a brother of a sister. She's just happy to feel the kicks and talk to my bump. It really is the most adorable thing ever! 

We are also moving swiftly ahead with our loft conversion, all plans are in place and we've got council approval so just to find a builder and decide when the best time will be for work to start, especially with a newborn around.


----------



## Cazzan

In a year, I hope to have progressed my career more. Think it will be a couple of years before my partner and I are both ready to TTC. :sad1:


----------



## kksy9b

kksy9b said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> In a year from now I hope to have our house sold and be in the early stages of building our new house (while living in a rental). Otherwise not much else should change I hope! My DS will be just over a year old by then so I'm just looking forward to all of his milestones over the next year!
> 
> Totally forgot about this thread! Practically one year to the day so not bad :)
> 
> Well, we wound up not being able to build BUT we did sell our old house and moved into an even better one than we were planning on building! We have been here 3 months tomorrow and absolutely love it! I have also loved watching my son grow in the last year. When i posted before he was 2 months old. Now he walks, runs,climbs, talks, laughs, gives kisses and high fives. Just an amazing kid!
> 
> In a year from now:
> 
> -be pregnant/TTC #2
> -continue on my weight loss journey. I have lost 34 lbs so far and would like to lose at least 16 more before TTC
> -Take a couple small vacations
> -have at least half of our mortgage paid off
> -finish my sons quilt that I've been working on for way too long!
> -have DS fully weaned, sleeping through the night and in his bed all night (we co sleep a few hours a night ATM)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks cupcake for bumping the thread :):)
> 
> I'm a month off but update from last years goals:
> 
> - I'm 15 weeks pregnant now! Were going to stay team yellow this time. Very blessed we caught first cycle and so far everything is looking healthy!
> - I am very proud of my weight loss journey. This time last year I had lost 34 pounds and was hoping for 16 more...in reality, I would lose a little over double that amount! Total weight loss was 71 pounds!!
> - we took an awesome family vacation to Florida last month and have several weekend trips for this fall.
> -no go on the mortgage. We actually could have it fully paid off in the spring. However, several investment opportunities came up so we opted to go that route instead (the returns should pay for all of our monthly bills)
> -finished the stitching, still have to put backing on but I only found the right material a couple weeks ago
> -done done done! It all happened at the same time just under a year ago!
> 
> A year from now:
> -have a 6 month old and know if baby is a boy or girl! Ideally they will be sleeping in their own bed and not cosleeping
> - make progress with Charles' speech. He is delayed and would love if he was caught up. He will be getting ready to start preschool :cry:
> -DS to be out of his crib and in a big bed. Potty trained/in training would be amazing too
> -have at least half the baby weight lost
> - take an anniversary trip with just DH this fall
> -complete a few small house projects (collages, finish playroom, redo kids rooms)
> - celebrate my and DHs dirty thirty with a party!Click to expand...

This thread always seems to come up too fast! I'm a month early updating this year but don't want to forget about it so will go with it lol

Lets see...update on last years goals:

-Our baby BOY was born in January and will be 5 months old next week. What an amazing addition he has been to our family and has just fit in perfectly. He is a great sleeper and easy going baby in general
-DS moved into a full sized bed last September and we are currently potty training. His speech is greatly improved over last year. I've accepted that he has a speech disorder (Apraxia) but am pleased we are taking the steps needed for him to be successful. He starts preschool in 2 more months.
-Gained a total of 67 pounds back in the pregnancy :( but as of TODAY in fact, I have lost half of it, so goal met :)
-DH and I have been able to complete a few small house projects and can't wait to do more!
- We did not take a trip with just us last year. We actually had it all planned (weekend trip to a spa resort) but then everyone got super sick so we had to cancel and timing never worked back out to reschedule it.
- No dirty thirty party because I forgot how exhausting a newborn is! But we had a great time nonetheless.

This time next year:

-I hope to have Calvin weaned/nearly weaned from nursing
-Charles will be done with his first year of preschool and I hope to see massive improvements in speech
-Taking a trip to Bora Bora in September that should be amazing! Would love to have taken another family trip with everyone (Charles is staying home from Bora Bora)
-Love to have lost another 30 pounds
- Completed the C25K program again
- Date nights to have resumed!


----------

